# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  مدرسه اسمك يا علي ..

## عنيده

*جعلت حروف اسمك مدرسه تعلمني ..*



*فبدات بالحاء و احببت الله و الرسول و انت يا علي ..*



*و نفيت من الياء اليأس و جعلت مقولتي ..*



*لا يأس مع حبك فانت حلال مشاكلي ..*



*و الدال هو دعائي لكي تشفع لي ..*



*وتجعلني ادخل الجنات من اوسع ابوابها ..*



*و انتهيت بالراء و جعلت رجائي ان تشفع لي و الى من يحبك ..*



*و اتمتت اسمك يا حيدر ..*







خاطره من قلبي الى الامام علي عليه السلام ..



اتمنى ان تقبل مني يا علي ..



و اتمنى ان تعجبكم ..



في انتظار تعليقكم ..



موفقين لكل خير ..

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (10-05-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (10-02-2010), 

شذى الزهراء (10-02-2010), 

علي pt (10-02-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (10-02-2010)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

لا أحد يستطيع ان يعلق على خواطر الآخرين لأن المشاعر تنبع من قلوبهم وأحاسيسهم المرهفة صفاء قلبكم اخت عنيده يعانق قبة النجف وان اردتم التعليق على القافية أو النظم فهو يحتاج إلى تطوير ولا يكون تطوير بدون استمرار وتعثر فواصلوا درب الخواطر فلكم في الشعر نفس 
دمتم بحفظ المولى

----------

عنيده (10-02-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
إلتقطها علي...
فاحتضنها بـِ روحهِ القديسة ...
هنيئاً لقلبكِ العاشق...فالمعشوق يهواكِ وحاشا أن ينساكِ...
استمري ببث خوالجك السامية ،، وناولينا من ثراء إحساسك
على مائدة العشق العلوي...




العزيزة ،، عنيدة ......
سلم حسكِ الرقراق..
سقاكِ الاله من كوثره بـ كف علي  ...
موفقة بحق الأمير..
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

عنيده (10-02-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*احساس ومشاعر لا مثيل لها 
وهنيئا لكي حب وعشق علي الكرار

انما تحتاج الصياغة لقيل من التعديل لتبرز جمال ما سطرته مشاعرك 

موفقة اخية*

----------

عنيده (10-02-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*كلمآات كُتبت بإحساس رآآاقي*
*وخالجت مشاعر تفيضُ حُباً لعلي عليه السلام*

*عنووودهـ ،،*
*سِلمت يمناكِ ع ماسطرتهُ من أحرف ولائيه*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عااآفيه ع الطرح العلووي*
*موفقه لكل خير بحق ابو الحسن عليه السلام*
*ماننحرم من عطاااءكِ الفيااض*
*تحيآآاتي*

----------

عنيده (10-05-2010)

----------


## شواطئ شوق

طيب الله انفاسكم على الحب الالهي والنبع الولائي الله لايحرمنا من فيضكم 
حب علي نور وولاية 
ذكرشرف لينا وهداية
حامي الحمى صاحب الراية
يشفع لنا في يوم القيامة

----------

عنيده (10-05-2010)

----------


## عنيده

> لا أحد يستطيع ان يعلق على خواطر الآخرين لأن المشاعر تنبع من قلوبهم وأحاسيسهم المرهفة صفاء قلبكم اخت عنيده يعانق قبة النجف وان اردتم التعليق على القافية أو النظم فهو يحتاج إلى تطوير ولا يكون تطوير بدون استمرار وتعثر فواصلوا درب الخواطر فلكم في الشعر نفس 
> دمتم بحفظ المولى



 
قطره عطاء ..

يعطيج العافيه خيه  ..

و ان شاء الله تنقبل مني ..

و استمر في الكتابه ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
> 
> إلتقطها علي...
> فاحتضنها بـِ روحهِ القديسة ...
> هنيئاً لقلبكِ العاشق...فالمعشوق يهواكِ وحاشا أن ينساكِ...
> استمري ببث خوالجك السامية ،، وناولينا من ثراء إحساسك
> على مائدة العشق العلوي...
> 
> 
> ...





وحشتيني خيه كثيييير ..

يعطيج ربي الف الف عافيه ..

و ان شاء الله تشفع لي يوم القيامه ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

> *احساس ومشاعر لا مثيل لها* 
> *وهنيئا لكي حب وعشق علي الكرار*
> 
> *انما تحتاج الصياغة لقيل من التعديل لتبرز جمال ما سطرته مشاعرك* 
> 
> *موفقة اخية*



تسلمي خيه ع التواجد الحلو ..

اكيد تحتاج الى التعديل خصوصا اني اول مره اكتب خاطره الى الامام علي عليه السلام ..

و هالطول و اعرضها ..

موفقه خيه لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
> *كلمآات كُتبت بإحساس رآآاقي*
> *وخالجت مشاعر تفيضُ حُباً لعلي عليه السلام*
> 
> *عنووودهـ ،،*
> *سِلمت يمناكِ ع ماسطرتهُ من أحرف ولائيه*
> *الله يعطيكِ الف عااآفيه ع الطرح العلووي*
> *موفقه لكل خير بحق ابو الحسن عليه السلام*
> *ماننحرم من عطاااءكِ الفيااض*
> *تحيآآاتي*



اللهم صل ع محمد و ال محمد ..

الله يرزقنا في الدنيا زيارته و في الاخره شفاعته ..

يعطيج العافيه حبوبه ..

فرحتيني و الله ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------


## عنيده

> طيب الله انفاسكم على الحب الالهي والنبع الولائي الله لايحرمنا من فيضكم 
> حب علي نور وولاية 
> ذكرشرف لينا وهداية
> حامي الحمى صاحب الراية
> يشفع لنا في يوم القيامة



تسلم اخوي ..

يعطيك العافيه اخوي ..

الله يرزقنا في الدنيا زياته وفي الاخره شفاعته ..

موفق اخوي لكل خير ..

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السسلام عليكم |~


سَلآمُ على عليّ وأتباع عليّ ومحبيه !

مقَال يتلئلئ جَمآل بِذكر أبا الحسنْ 

خُذي قَلبيّ كله فيّ حبّه 

هنيئاً لقلبك الولاء العلوي 

رائعة أنتِ [ عنيدة ] 

كل الشكر غاليتي ~

كلمآتكِ انغمست بِ أعماقِ 

موفقة لكل خير ..~


: )

----------


## رنيم الحب

*كلمـــــآآت رآآئعة خُطت في عشق مولآهـــــــــآ علي* 
*فهنيئآآ لكل القلوب التي تهوى علي* 

*غـآليتي ..* 
***عنيــــدة*** 
*مشآعرك الصآدقة عبرت عن العشق الذي يستوطن قلوبنا* 
*فكلنـــآآ نذوب عشقــــآآ لعلي* 

*سلم قلبك النآبض بكل إحسآآآس* 
*ولآحرمنا الله من فيض عطآءك* 
*ووفقك المولى لكل خير ..*
*تحيـآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

